# The Gas is Running Out !



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

There was a piece on my local TV news today about closure of a gas receiving site in Lincolnshire. It is apparently only at 30% capacity and that includes gas piped from other fields.

Names that come to mind from the early days - 1968 - are Conoco AD/MUHM, Unifor One/MYRE, North Star/MIJS, Britannia/MLBA, Amoco 8A/ ?? Constellation/ ?? and many others, not forgetting Hugh W Gordon/WF9654, Hercules/WK5301, M279/HOZO which brought the gas ashore. Has anyone 'been there' ??

David
+


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

david.hopcroft said:


> There was a piece on my local TV news today about closure of a gas receiving site in Lincolnshire. It is apparently only at 30% capacity and that includes gas piped from other fields.
> 
> Names that come to mind from the early days - 1968 - are Conoco AD/MUHM, Unifor One/MYRE, North Star/MIJS, Britannia/MLBA, Amoco 8A/ ?? Constellation/ ?? and many others, not forgetting Hugh W Gordon/WF9654, Hercules/WK5301, M279/HOZO which brought the gas ashore. Has anyone 'been there' ??
> 
> ...


Was this onshore/offshore gas??. There are a number of homegrown oil/gas gathering stations onshore in the Lincoln, Gainsborough Area, besides the Onshore/offshore receiving stations??


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This is the terminal at Theddlethorpe, just north of Mablethorpe and north of GKZ which was at Trusthorpe between Mablethorpe and Sutton.. The rigs were the early drilling rigs in Rough, Viking and Leman fields

David
+

GKZ is a sad neglected sight these days. It is for sale at a reported £1m which includes 3 acres of surrounding aerial farm but without the aerials !!


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Managed to find that (GKZ) on Google Earth thanks to your position information. Which makes up a little for being on top of Brent Knoll yesterday trying to figure out where GKA (Burnham-on-Sea) was and completely failing. Apparently there is absolutely nothing left of it !! :-(


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Found it on Google Maps. It was certainly on the coast. What a sad end.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I think GLD is a B and B...


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks R651400 I'll re-examine that. I did visit Burnham decades ago to take a Radio Hams morse test but have very little recollection of that day other than a long drive up and down the M6/M5.
I intend to go up there again as that view from Brent Knoll is worthy of re-visiting. I've seen the video of the GKA demolishing but was expecting some sort of monument, or even a plaque or something to say it existed.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Bob,

Larry Bennett and others tried very hard to get a plaque etc to commemorate the existence of GKA. Also the builders asked for names for all the roads within the site. Needless to say they took no notice and made their own choices. Marconi Drive/Way, Tesla, Maritime Walk. No mention of anything to do with GKA or the coast. Mullholland Park was named after our former boss and his father.

This has come up many times before.
If you look at Google and find DONSTAN ROAD the estate at the junction of Worston Road and the above mentioned road is where the old station was.

Hawkey01


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Many thanks Hawkey01.
I browsed around in Google Earth and found the roads you mentioned. Also there are in fact two markers which when clicked state "Burnham-on-Sea British Telecomm Radio Station." I've attached a screenshot to show that.
It's seems sad it wasn't deemed worthy of some sort of recognition, considering the history and the scale of the operation there. :-(


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

eh mines still on


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Bob

These are the post codes for the Coast Radio Stations to make it easier in Google Earth

GLV LL68 9NF GCC NE26 2PD GKZ LN12 2PH
GIL EX34 8ND GLD TR19 6NB GNI PO38 2AB
GNF CT10 2PQ GPK DG9 8TG GND AB3 2TL
GKR KW1 5LT

Or if you want to do it more precisely, these are the QTH's


David
+


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Many thanks ... well received.
(I don't want you to think I'm some sort of saddo searching along Google Earth for long lost establishments and who really needs to get out more. But if you did think that .... you'd probably be right. [=P] )


----------

